# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل:شرح لامية الزقاق لمحمد التاودي بن الطالب بن سودة المالكى/مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

شرح لامية الزقاق
 لمحمد بن الطالب التاودي المالكى
عنوان المخطوطة:  شرح لامية الزقاق            
المؤلف: التاودي، محمد بن الطالب     
اسم الناسخ:  احمد بن عبدالسلام بن محمد بن علي الحسني العمراني التطاوني
تاريخ النسخ: 1296هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: احمد بن عبدالسلام بن محمد بن علي الحسني العمراني التطاوني         رقم الصنف: 216.6/ش.ت
الوصف: نسخة جيدة، خطها مغربي حديث، طبع كما ورد في الاعلام         
الرقم العام: 7302
الوصف المادي: 64ق 20س 22.5×17سم         
المراجع: الاعلام 7 : 40 الخزانة العامة بالرباط 1 / 2 : 288
الموضوع:     المخاصمات، الفقه الاسلامي وأصوله
الإحالات:     أ. المؤلف ب. الناسخ ج. تاريخ النسخ د. شرح التاودي على لامية الزقاق

رابط التحميل:
http://www.mediafire.com/?lmfynwy1mzv
ـــــ
 اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا  :  اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا 

موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------

